# Mexico Deer Lease



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking for 2 hunters to fill a 7200 ac. lease in Mexico, we have over 30,000 ac next door to the new pasture that I picked up. There will only 3 hunters total including me. There is a great house with TV, hot water and air also a pool if you want to go swimming. We have killed deer in the 160 to upper 170s last year next door; the ranch has not been hunted in 4 years. The picks below are from next door not this ranch. call me @ 713-294-8609 the price is 2750.00 per gun and I assure you no problems crossing the border.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

exactly where in Mexico is the lease?


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

80 miles south of eagle pass, I have more pics of the deer, It would not let me post them


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Where do you cross the Border at? Do you have to cross any checkpoints other than at the border?

Thanks,
Professor Jones


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

Eagle pass and yes there is one check point to cross.I have been hunting there for the past 10 years and NEVER had a problem.


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

How does it work with guns? Do you leave them there or do you take them back and forth??


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

how far is it from the bridge north of Laredo?


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

you check them in at the first of season and leave them at the ranch or bring them back each time.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

a long way, I have been going down there for ten years and I will not go anywhere close to laredo.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The reason I wanted to know how far from Laredo is that I am in Corpus Christi and imagine it would be a lot closer for me than going to Eagle Pass. 80 miles due south of Eagle Pass would put you almost due west of Laredo around Juarez or Don Martin. I used to hunt a little northeast from there about halfway between Nuevo Laredo and Piedras Negras. I have no desire either to go to Laredo but was only trying to figure out exactly where the lease is.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

Just call me and I tell you all about it


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

yes


----------



## HuntLikeAGirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you have a name of a town the property is near? I have done some hunting near Sabinas and Lake Don Martin. How is the quail and hog population?? We never had a problem at check points in Piedras Negras and then again about 60 miles into Mexico at the second check point. Or you could fly into Monclova. Just take a little extra cash if you start taking in a lot of feeders, etc!! And it is much easier to take firearms in at the beginning of the season and bring them out at the end of season instead of bringing them out every time you go. Just have a secure, hidden place to lock them up. 

Have you filled the two spots you had available?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

How Bout some pic's of the deer that were takin' frome YOUR ranch openings--Corn--Protien? How many years etc.--any Muy Grande taken or reg.? Just a few questions to help out! Town etc. May help ya!--love to see some photos!


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

Its outside of sabinas about 17 miles on the way to monclova, I have not filled any spots waiting for the right people.Hey Swampus hunt your dads ranch and don't inquire about my threads, Thanks.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

GA - Sounds like a good opportunity for someone. Good price for the number of acres vs. number of hunters. Nice pic's, heck of an 8 point.

FYI - Swampus is actually on a lease in Mexico, 11,000 acres under management for past 5 years. I think he was just trying to help you out. I know I had hundreds of questions when I posted some opennings. Spend hours on the phone before I filled spots. Just keep it civil, it will be hard to find fellow hunters with words written like that.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yep, don't take these questions as threats or anything.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

My Bad Guys, He and I had a deals and HE droped the ball, I don't like people that speak about things that are passed there means. No hard feelings toward him just don't want to do any deals with him.I cant post any more pics because it wont let me upload them { file is too big }


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I was trying to help you by giving more solid info for a serious investment to some cool hunters and go in w/ more of an idea what they could expect at your lease. Good business to lay it out.

as to your post:

We did not drop the ball in any way--Dad buys and sells many animals all the time--nets and sell excess of herds every year and has an Upstanding Rep--my Dad is a very good Man and see's many that sell high and buy low--we were in ....till he talked to you.
You do not know what you speak about "Means". Drop in the bucket man. We are fine. 
Sorry dude. That is the truth.

Every time you throw dirt...you lose some ground. My .02 and that is all I am going to say about that.


SWAMPUS.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

As I said before please dont respond to my threads.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd like to see some of your pics. You can resize your them here:

http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx

Also, I asked this question when you originally posted last year about your website. The multiple drop tine buck - is that from your ranch? An outfitter in Acuna offered that buck as a packaged hunt to myself and a few in our group. We always thought he was FOS...


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

yes


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*photos*

Yes, how about some pics?


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

send me your e-mail and I will send you some direct.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

yes


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

I will try to send some to you today


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

I can't send you some pic. I need your e-mail


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

no hunters that want a great lease?????????????????????????????????


----------

